# Aux interface, Blitzsafe vs PIE



## ey3ball (Jan 2, 2007)

Im going to buy an aux interface for my 04 passat. I have come across the:
Blitzsafe DMX v.5
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
And the PIE VW02-AUX
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
They are the same price and i was wondering if one is any better that the other?


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Aux interface, Blitzsafe vs PIE (ey3ball)*

they both do exactly the same thing, most VW people seem to preffer the blitzsafe unit (its made in the USA)


----------



## ey3ball (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Aux interface, Blitzsafe vs PIE (VReihenmotor6)*

Okay. You just reaffirmed what i thought. are there any cheaper options then these?


----------

